# Installing drivers to allow QSI programmer and JMRI to use QSI programming hardware



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thought I'd start a new thread for this.

When you install the QSI programmer, there is a USB driver provided (as a separate download) to run the USB interface.

This works fine.

The JMRI software needs a COM port, so the JMRI people have identified a different silabs USB driver that supposedly will work with both the JMRI software and the QSI Q2upgrade and the Q2CVmanager softwares.

So far, the instructions on the JMRI site are not working for me.

The other usb driver from the guide on the JMRI site does not work.

The install of the driver fails, looking for a file Wdfcoinstaller01005.dll.

This file is nowhere on my computer. I'll report back when I reach a brick wall or solve the problem.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Installing drivers to allow QSI programmer and JMRI to use QSI programming hardware*

Update, got around some of some of the small mistakes in the install document.

Installed the USB driver, and it failed looking for a file wdfcoinstaller01005.dll ... that file was nowhere on my computer... went to another computer which has the "normal" silabs usb driver, and found the file...


That let the new usb driver complete the install, but it shows an error in the device manager. You can change the com port, but it does not run.

I'll contact the guy who wrote the article and see if he has a solution.

Until I get it working on XP, there's no reason to try on windows 7.

Regards, Greg


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

*RE: Installing drivers to allow QSI programmer and JMRI to use QSI programming hardware*

Thanks for clarifying! I was beginning to think I had swallowed another stupid pill. That's not the error I got when trying in Win7. But end result is it did not work. Also when I removed it and tried to reinstall the QSI supplied driver it failed. Had to do a restore to get it fixed. So before trying somebody's non-ms-certified software SET A RESTORE POINT!


----------

